

A total rewrite: costly, time-consuming, but worth it?  - vidarl
http://www.webnodes.com/a-total-rewrite-costly-time-consuming-but-worth-it

======
tzs
If you want to do a total rewrite, but think some people won't be onboard with
the idea, just call it "extreme refactoring". That sounds cool and trendy, and
then everyone will be OK with it.

------
JoeAltmaier
Depends on the crew; depends on the quality of the 1st effort. The risk is:
you end up with something that is bigger, costlier, slower and has different
bugs. But on the plus side, its always easier to write code with a working,
debugged version to refer to. Its in fact a whole different kind of effort.

------
petervandijck
One really really big advantage of a rewrite is that it can be a good time to
let you drop a bunch of crufty features that have been added over the years
but aren't being used much. That's a win. Refactoring still sounds like a
better idea though.

